# In einer Methode einen Array zurückgeben



## csjacq (13. Dez 2017)

Hi,
angenommen ich habe eine Funktion wie:

```
public static float[] mName(float x, float y, float a, float b) {
      ...
      ...
      return new float[]{x,y};
}
```

Ich will in der Methode ein paar Rechnereien machen und dann einen Array ausgeben. Wie kann ich hier einen Array estellen, sodass der Index 0 also x einen bestimmten Werten und auch der Index 1 also y. Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe (bin Java-Neueinsteiger) ist, dass man Arrays mit Namen definiert und dann mit diesen und den Index dementsprechend das Array manipulieren / erstellen kann. Aber hier ist ja z.B. als return "new float[]{x,y}" also kein Name "mitdefiniert". Wie manipuliere ich hier ein Array mit dem ich dann per new float[]{x,y} den zurückgeben kann?


----------



## krgewb (13. Dez 2017)

Du kannst ihm einen Namen geben.


```
public class Hauptprogramm {

    public static void main(String[] args) {

        float x = 523.0f;
        float y = 62.0f;
        float a = 38.0f;
        float b = 411.0f;

        float[] meinArray = Hauptprogramm.mName(x, y, a, b);

        for (int i = 0; i < meinArray.length; i++) {
            System.out.println(meinArray[i]);
        }

    }

    public static float[] mName(float x, float y, float a, float b) {
        float[] array = new float[] { x, y };
        array[0] = -1.0f;
        return array;
    }
}
```

Ausgabe:

```
-1.0
62.0
```


----------



## Javinner (13. Dez 2017)

Ein Array ist was richtig gutes  

```
public class ArrayLIst
{

    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        float x = 10;
        float y = 35;
        float a = 2;
        float b = 3;
        print(funktionen(x, y, a, b));

    }

    static float[] funktionen(float x, float y, float a, float b)
    {
        return new float[]{x * y, x * a, x * b, y / (a + b)};
    }

    static void print(float[] array)
    {
        for (int i = 0; i < array.length; i++) {
            if (i < array.length - 1) {
                System.out.print(array[i] + ", ");
            } else {
                System.out.print(array[i]);
            }
        }
    }
}
/** Konsolenausgabe */
350.0, 20.0, 30.0, 7.0
```


----------

